# 7.9% and given the green light confused



## pinkemz (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi 
i have just come back from my review with the diabetic doctor. My hba1c was 7.9% a reductio from my last one just a month ago at 8.5% and a huge reduction from over 10% before christmas so chuffed with that. However really confused because he has given me the green light for trying to conceive. He said some people will never get down to the guidelines and he was quite happy to give me the go ahead. I asked him about problems and he said even people with hba1c of 7 or lower have or aare at risk of problems.
Help want your advice soooooo confused what to do.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 24, 2011)

pinkemz said:


> Hi
> i have just come back from my review with the diabetic doctor. My hba1c was 7.9% a reductio from my last one just a month ago at 8.5% and a huge reduction from over 10% before christmas so chuffed with that. However really confused because he has given me the green light for trying to conceive. He said some people will never get down to the guidelines and he was quite happy to give me the go ahead. I asked him about problems and he said even people with hba1c of 7 or lower have or aare at risk of problems.
> Help want your advice soooooo confused what to do.



What he is saying is true I suppose and you cant wait forever......its good news, when you get pregnant you will just need to try the hardest you have ever tired.............you will be fine.........


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi

I'd say if he is happy with the reduction and for you to start trying then I would go for it. If you feel like you are able to wait a couple of months to get it a bit lower if possible without lots of hypo's then that might make you feel a bit happier to start trying then? You have to be happy with how your control is because once you're pregnant it really is a tough time things change so quickly from one day to the next it is sometimes a struggle to keep up with new ratio's that come with each trimester. Anyway good luck with the decision I wish you all the best


----------



## rachelha (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats on the reduction that is brilliant.  In was given the go ahead when by hba1c was 7.5.  I bet if you keep doing what you are at the moment your next hba1c would be even lower as it is a 3 month average so this one will take in some of the time around Christmas.  Personally, I woukd go for it, you never know how long it may take to get pregnant.


----------



## MrsCLH (Feb 24, 2011)

My consultant said that around 8 is not bad, its when its 10 or more that its a problem. Mine was 6.4 when I conceived but I'm lucky I've had great control for the past few years, but it isn't easy, sometimes no matter how hard you try.

I would say that a good idea before you get pregnant is to try hitting the recommended targets for a week or so, ie 5.9 or less before meals and 7.8 or less one hour after. That way at least you will know how easy/hard you're going to find it before you do get pregnant. It will feel like less pressure if you're having a go at this when there isn't anything at stake. Once you're pregnant the pressure will be on and it could be more stressful!

Oh and good luck!!

xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 24, 2011)

The risk is just one of those things you have to live with 

If he said it is ok then id go with that, it could take you a while to get pregnant so you could use that time to get it tighter (saying that it took us a week). If you think your body isnt ready yet then just wait a little bit.

Its hard work being pregnant, totally worth it but very hard work, so if you can get your body as ready as you can then it will be easyier.

xxxx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 24, 2011)

PhoebeC said:


> (saying that it took us a week)



WOW, fertile................


----------



## MrsCLH (Feb 24, 2011)

Haha, it took us one attempt! Seriously one attempt! Couldn't believe it


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 24, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> Haha, it took us one attempt! Seriously one attempt! Couldn't believe it



Took me 9 months................but think my swimmers were drunk on sugar at the time, wasn't in the best shape diabetically < _*new word*_


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 24, 2011)

my midwife today said that they find alot of women conceive more quickly if their hba1c is lower than 7... not scientific just what they've noticed.


----------



## margie (Feb 24, 2011)

I guess that the consultant is extrapolating that if your HbA1c has dropped so much in a month that if you keep that level of control then the next one will be lower still. Therefore close to the recommended levels. 

Have you got yourself a prescription for the high dose folic acid tablets -  they are recommended for 3 months prior to conceiving and then for the first few months. You need them on prescription as the over the counter versions are now where near the same strength.

Good Luck


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 24, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> Haha, it took us one attempt! Seriously one attempt! Couldn't believe it



Lol thats better than us, could have been one of 2 times. But only once thats amazing  xxx


----------



## pinkemz (Feb 24, 2011)

thank you guys for all your kind comments. OMG cant believe some of you conceived so quickly ha ha. Ye i am on folic acid been taking it since december. Thank you for all your support this forum is so good. It is sooo nice to actually talk to people who are going or have been through the same as me. I asked him about going on a pump 2day but he said that my reduction is so good he will see me again in 3months top review and if i still want to see him then i can go on it. He aint too keen on pumps. I am having loads of hypos recently some as low as 1.2 and last week on my monitor just said low but i wasnt aware i was hypo anyone experienced this- SCARY? he has told me to reduce my lantus a to 38 units now hope this helps. Sorry for the essay.
Emma xxxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 24, 2011)

Hunni all i did was hypo during my pregnancy. For some reason i didnt get insulin resistence in the last 3 months like your supposed to it went the other way with me and i was on way less insulin than normal.

Your body is chaning loads so how it noramlly feels goes totally out of the window, all you can do is test test and test. xxx


----------



## MrsCLH (Feb 24, 2011)

I am definitely not as hypo aware. Like Phoebe said you really do have to test test test! I am having loads of hypos at the moment too. Twice in the night last night and twice today before lunch. Not even done anything different, just the way it is with pregnancy. It can be done though hun, we are all doing it and it is possible! It felt like an impossible dream to me at one point but being on this forum and knowing that so many other people are doing it is a massive massive comfort


----------



## pinkemz (Feb 25, 2011)

thank you guys huge comfort to me. How did your pregnancies go any complications? dr told me yesterday that he knows of 2 pregnancies recently  both of which had hba1c over 15% and no complications and then  3 recently with hba1c of around 6% and all had complications i guess it is down to the individual. Anyone know of any good books or something that might be of use to me.


----------



## rachelha (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello, I did not have any serious complications with my pregnancy.  I had v high fluid levels,  my legs were swollen, and I had a bit of carpal tunnel syndrome in my wrists in the last few weeks, but nothing major.  

I have a book called "balancing pregnancy with  pre existing pregnancy" it is American based and mainly refers to someone on a pump, but I still found it useful.  I can send it to you if you want.  The other think I found really supportive was Kerry sparlings blog, six until me.  You will have tom go back a few months but it includes the time she was pregnant and her worries and fears.

Rx


----------



## pinkemz (Feb 25, 2011)

thank you rachel that is so kind of you. Just bought it off amazon, looks really good. Thank you for sharing your experience. Exciting but scary time.


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Emma

I had a hba1c of 6.7% (if I remember rightly) when Jessica was concieved (she is 1 now) I had more than average fluid around her during the pregnancy and had pre eclampsia right at the very end of my pregnancy with her. She was also growing a few weeks bigger than what she should have been in the growth scans. Jessica was born with low blood sugars and was immediatey taken to the neo natal unit to be put on a glucose drip she was down there for 3-4 days she was also born with a murmur on her heart which I was told was because of my diabetes which was quite upsetting, she had a check up when she was about 3 months old and was given the all clear which was a huge relief to us. I hope I didn't scare you with all that x


----------



## Lizzzie (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Pinkemz

Hypos are the price of low Ha1bCs. Have definitely had the 'lo' ones, AND the ones where I've had no idea I was having one, and went on talking 'normally' (but spouting absolutely rubbish) to people for ages, just like you do when you're drunk. This got me into real trouble at work at least once.

So all you can do is test. A LOT.....

I haven't had any complications yet (30 weeks)......  was 5.5% at conception but this is apparently dangerously low according to my diabetic team. The hypothesis hangs true though, because I conceived really quickly..... but not as quickly as some super-fertile types around here!


----------



## Emzi (Mar 1, 2011)

pinkemz said:


> Hi
> i have just come back from my review with the diabetic doctor. My hba1c was 7.9% a reductio from my last one just a month ago at 8.5% and a huge reduction from over 10% before christmas so chuffed with that. However really confused because he has given me the green light for trying to conceive. He said some people will never get down to the guidelines and he was quite happy to give me the go ahead. I asked him about problems and he said even people with hba1c of 7 or lower have or aare at risk of problems.
> Help want your advice soooooo confused what to do.



Hi im in exactly the same boat as you in october my hba1c was 10.6 after rising from 8.3 then I had my hba1c done in Feb and it had dropped to 8.2 (my lowest ever) and i still have some reducing to do having another test at end of march but they have started me on the 5mg folic acid so ive taken that as an amber light (one step closer to being allowed off the pill) so after abit more reducing i hope to be given the green  my hba1c has always been between 10-11 so ive been told my consultant will most likely be happy with a 7 something. Congrats on the green light and good luck


----------



## pinkemz (Mar 2, 2011)

hi emzi i really hope you get the green light soon aswell. It is sooo scary tho. I still think my hba1c is high and reluctant to start trying even though dr is happy. I suppose not all diabetics can get to that perfect hba1c.


----------



## newbs (Mar 2, 2011)

My HbA1c was mid-5's on conception for both pregnancies, 1st pregnancy went well until the end when I developed pre-eclampsia, my daughter was born at 38 weeks weighing 8lb 3oz and was absolutely fine.  Second pregnancy went well apart from low bp and lots of passing out, and my little girl was also born weighing 8lb 3oz at 38 weeks, healthy little girl.  The problems I experienced, apart from the pre-eclampsia, were not diabetes related.  Your consultant probably feels that with the great work you are doing, you will probably be in the desired range by the time you conceive and are not far off if not.  

Pregnancy with diabetes is hard work the whole way through but SO worth it.  Well done and good luck!


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 2, 2011)

well done to all of you that tryed only once or twice i took 6 years for graham and 8 years for the new arrival VERY HARD WORK!!!!!!


----------



## pinkemz (Mar 3, 2011)

oh poor you 6 years i would have given up. I so hope it wont take me that long congrats to you tho. Well done xxxx
I have a urine infection at the moment so dont want to start trying now. I have loads of urine infections does anyone else suffer from this and did anyoine suffer during pregnancy i am hoping wont get any when im pregnant


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 3, 2011)

they thought i had urine infection but i havent and i still bleeding nearly every day when i am having my first wee in the morning they did not find anything wrong in the kidneys bladder and urethra so if the baby is moving i have to stick with it i hope everything will be back to normal once the baby is out


----------



## pinkemz (Mar 3, 2011)

grahams mam you are sound soo brave. I am such a worriergod help me when i fall pregnant.


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 3, 2011)

i havent got any choice so will see what happened with my first pregnancy everything went well this one is not so smooth


----------



## pinkemz (Mar 3, 2011)

when are you due good luck with everything xxxx


----------

